# 2011 Super Six HM Warranty Replacement



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Finally received my warranty replacement frame ( 2011 SS6 HM Magnesium White) for my 08 SS6 that developed a flaw in the seat stay. Took the bike out for a quick ride today (just under 15 mines). 

The new frame is as efficient if not more than my original 08. Although some have noted that it is not as smooth as the 08 SS6, I have not detected that difference. It does absorb vibration far more than my CAAD9. It's not that it's better or worse, just different. The bike really shines in climbs and turns. For a bike that is absolutely stable, it initiates quick and ultra stable turns. I can't stay it's far superior to the 08 but there is a noticeable difference. I switched from DA7801 to SRAM Red. I need to use the SRAM a bit longer before I can render a verdict.

Overall, I'm happy with the initial impressions but I wish Cannondale had kep the simplistic elegance appearance of the 08 and 10. Of all the Super Six paint scheme, I prefer my Pearl White followed by the original Liquigas (glossy nude carbon with green/white decals) and the 2010 SS6 HM matte nude carbon finish. Project One Cannondale? Yeah I would pay extra to customize the appearance.

Here are some pictures of the bike. I transfered the bars, seat post, saddle, crankset and wheels from my 2008 Super Six. Shifters and brakes are Red. Derailleurs are Force.
View attachment 217806


View attachment 217807


View attachment 217808


C.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Awesome, congrats CHL about time.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive.


Yeah but at least you know theres hope, that one day you may be as fortunate as CHL.


Also wth are the pics of this thing.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

About time! Congrats!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Good to hear that they took care of you, now where are the pics?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay, so I got a replacement frame for my replacement frame that arrived in November of 2010. My Magnesium White had a strange instability at high speeds. I think most call it speed wobble. Different wheels and different fork didn't fix it. Handlebars, stem and seat post were all good. Cannondale got me a replacement within about 2-3 weeks. Not too bad considering the last one took from April/March to November.

View attachment 229014


SRAM Red Shifters
SRAM Red Brake Calipers
SRAM Force FD & RD
Shimano DA7801 Chain
Hollowgram SL wih Specialites TA Hegoa Chainrings
FSA K-Wing Compact Bars
ITM 101 Stem
Easton EC90 Seat Post
Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead Saddle
Hed Ardennes SL Wheels
Shimano DA 7810 SPD-SL Pedals

Haven't weighed the bike yet. Could care less about its weight. Just point, shoot and hold on for dear life. Mario Cipollini would have loved to sprint on this monster.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Okay, so I got a replacement frame for my replacement frame that arrived in November of 2010. My Magnesium White had a strange instability at high speeds. I think most call it speed wobble. Different wheels and different fork didn't fix it. Handlebars, stem and seat post were all good. Cannondale got me a replacement within about 2-3 weeks. Not too bad considering the last one took from April/March to November.
> 
> View attachment 229014
> 
> ...


Sweet lookin ride, now just get a set of black hollowgrams. The Ardennes match very well and the monster on the front is a good addition.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

*Michelin Pro3 Race*

Nice! :thumbsup: 

Are these Michelin pro3 race red on your previous white replacement? How did you like them? I just got mine last month as well and I love it. Everything transferred straight from my 09 SS. It's now time to get some new tires and I'm considering a bit of red touch there to go with my new color scheme. Currently running Conti GP4000S.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

TiRelax said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Are these Michelin pro3 race red on your previous white replacement? How did you like them? I just got mine last month as well and I love it. Everything transferred straight from my 09 SS. It's now time to get some new tires and I'm considering a bit of red touch there to go with my new color scheme. Currently running Conti GP4000S.


Try the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX on your SS6 you won't dissapointed.


----------

